# Best LGA775 motherboard?



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Can someone suggest a nice board for a Pentium D for ~$100-120USD?

I was looking at the Biostar T-Force series motherboard...but I really don't know anything about motherboard selection. I've been using what could very well be the cheapest motherboard you can buy (new, that is). I'd -LIKE- to overclock but...it's not a neccessity. Also, it needs to be PCI-E instead of AGP

thanks


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the 775 motherboards listed here for 2006 are all Intel Core-2 compatible


you didnt say which cpu you want to use with the board selection?


The versions of 775 pin in 2005 most "should" be core-2 capable ?

the other selection LGA 775 without the year of release shown; most likely will NOT be core-2 compatible

http://www.motherboards.org/ranking/motherboard-rank.html


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

agentRed said:


> Can someone suggest a nice board for a *Pentium D* for ~$100-120USD?


...Intel Pentium D 805...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.motherboards.org/reviews/motherboards/1470_1.html


http://www.motherboards.org/reviews/motherboards/1540_1.html


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Does anybody know anything about this board:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813127235 ?

That seems like an OK board, though it doesn't support C2D, I don't really care, as I don't have a C2D. Also, what's the deal with SLI on this board? It says something about 2 8x PCI Express slots. Does that mean that when SLI is enabled, the cards will only run at 8x? Is that normal for ALL SLI setups?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=307&model=1295&modelmenu=2


http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=194&model=536&modelmenu=2

http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=307&model=1295&modelmenu=1

my favorite choice >>>> 
http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=184&model=493&modelmenu=1


if you are on a tight budget
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813128012


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

gigabyte p965 ds3
or
asrock conroexfire esata2 (i have it couldnt be pleased more but doesnt overlcock)

id say go with the gigabyte cause that overclocks insanely nicely !


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Ahh alright


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

My favorite is the ASUS P5N32-E SLI. It is a bit pricey, but it is awsome. Also, the ASUS P5B-E is good for a budget.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131073
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131070


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

all very good choices discussed thus far, not a clunker in the lot!


----------

